# skipping water change



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

This week i am going to skip my water change becuase I got some new fish and last time i did t a water change two days after getting new fish, they all died.  So, What should i do about my dosing next week? I dosed normal all week.

Thanks


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

why not do a small water change very slowly?


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

That could be done, but that will not completly reset the tank will it?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The tank will be fine if you miss a weekly water change. Either do a smaller one (or a couple of smaller ones) as suggested or skip it altogether. You can do the full wc next week. The plants won't take a hit and as long as you keep up on the ferts and CO2, things should be just fine.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

so just keep the same dosages? I can do that.


----------

